

Ask HN: How do you reach women online? - krausejj

I started a dating website (http://Circl.es) and am finding it is very easy to reach men online - they read tech blogs, Digg, HN, Reddit, etc... but it's very hard to reach women.<p>Are there similar sites that women frequent? Major blogs?  Anecdotally women are more active on Facebook, and Facebook sharing has been successful so far. Do any HN readers have any other ideas for how to reach this rather large segment of society?<p>It seems like many fashion blogs are getting tons of traffic, but they would be unlikely to writeup something like a dating website.<p>You guys (and girls!) have been a tremendous help in the past so I just thought I'd throw it out there and see if anyone has ideas for marketing to women.<p>Thanks! Justin
======
paulhauggis
I think many women are weary of dating sites because guys end up sending them
pictures of their junk or stalking them.

But, there are also Women-oriented blogs, like fashion, etc.

------
joshontheweb
pinterest maybe?

~~~
krausejj
pinterest is actually driving traffic to my site. i have no idea how - this is
something to look at.

